# Triplets!



## FussBudget (Dec 1, 2012)

Sire: SGM FR Tachauna's Admiral X Dam: Lil' Hill Farm SB Evangeline
1 Doe, 2 Bucks

The little gal is in the middle.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Congrats! They are cuties!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

They are awesomely sweet according to my 6 year old.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Awww congrats. I so hate coyotes and hawks and the things around here.....I want one so bad


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Awesome! congrats!:welcome:


----------



## jannerbanner (Apr 1, 2014)

They really are adorable and the little doe...awww she looks like the sister, so cute:hugs:
janice


----------



## Creations_Way_Farm (Dec 4, 2012)

Cute!!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

aww, they are adorable! congratulations


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh they are so cute I just wanna smush their little faces!!!!!
Congrats to you and your doe!!!


----------

